# Anyone know how to get the inbird graphs to show the top?



## smokinray (Jan 3, 2020)

Not sure what is going on here.. this is the ambient temp probe.. just got this today.

but I can't scroll up, can't pinch, can't zoom, no settings.. I give up.. .. I like the thermo and the graph and alerts and the BT works great all over my house and yard.. but now showing the top graph is not gonna work. ..

any ideas? appreciate any insight.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 3, 2020)

i'm not sure but you could probably pm inkbird they're good about helping us out with issues


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2020)

You might try setting your low temp alarm higher . So you don't have so many " temp lines " . Not sure though .

Not such a wide range between the high and low is what I'm trying to say .


----------



## dr k (Jan 3, 2020)

Set your parameters for high and low alarms Customize a name like smoker at the bottom of the list of preprogrammed names. Those can be changed as well and reset to default. Play with it and touch the color of probes and the number. Reassign them and find little hidden custom features like the count up timer when you hit the color of probe or number. Every probe l use has a range or high limit alarm. I  don't have an Inkbird but the apps are about identical for BT therms on six port etc. And you can try different apps that don't come with therm. Even Inkbird recommends to try Easy BBQ app that is for my Soraken to see if there are range improvements for people with issues.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi friend,
Thanks for reaching out.

Please make a preset with a range, add the higher temp.

Any confusion please feel free to contact us!


----------



## smokinray (Jan 3, 2020)

ok.. I wil try this.. thank you!


----------

